# Corsair 1000D Gehäusebeleuchtung funktioniert nicht mehr



## Manuel260702 (1. April 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir im November einen PC im 1000D zusammengebaut und in den ersten Tagen hat alles reibungslos funktioniert.

Nur leider hat irgendwann die Gehäusebeleuchtung (sprich Power- und Restart-Knopf, USB-Ports,...) "den Geist aufgegeben".
Wenn ich hier eine Beleuchtung einstelle, funktioniert es für ein paar Sekunden, danach bleibt die Farbe jedoch "hängen" und man die LED's können nicht mehr angesteuert werden...

Ich hab den Commander PRO vom 1000D selbst schon ausgetauscht (RMA-Teil), das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Hatte jemand schon einmal dieses Problem und wenn ja, (wie) konntet ihr es lösen?

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------

